# Spain Lawyer



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

I now find property to buy in Javea where they now clean streets again.

Can I fully trust Spanish lawyer to carry out all and full due diligence for me. I do not fully understand legal procedure in Spain so I totally rely on Spanish lawyer, I am from Italy, or is it best to also have Italian lawyer to oversee Spanish lawyer.


----------



## Mark s (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi, we used a solicitor in L’albir called expresslegalsolicitors.com
They were excellent.
Best of luck.


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you, I will contact them.

Unfortunately you never know who to believe. Everyone down the bar wants to tell you the horror stories. Illegal builds, debt attachment, off plan lost deposits, missing planning permission, next door barking dogs, rising damp, and flood risk.

What a mistake-a to make-a!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

I can second Expresslegal. 
But contact them by email or phone first
They are not allowing people to just come in off the street at the moment. 

You will need an appointment. 

They are helping us with residence and have previously helped with our property and getting our NIE.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have been using express legal solicitors for about 7 years. They sorted everything to make us legal in Spain 7 years ago and recently sorted out our Permanent residency. They also do our yearly tax returns. The firm is ran by two English lady solicitors who know all about Spanish law.


https://www.expresslegalsolicitors.com/

Steve


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh, do you need a lawyer to get an NIE, sounds expensive.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> Oh, do you need a lawyer to get an NIE, sounds expensive.


If you are getting an NIE now as part of a residency application you will be issued your NIE as part of the procedure. 

Steve


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

I am Italian and EU citizen, my uncle Don Corleone say Spain not monitor EU citizen come and go, so what good residence do for me, I have Italian health card, also what good pardon thing from town hall.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alberto Bertorelli said:


> I am Italian and EU citizen, my uncle Don Corleone say Spain not monitor EU citizen come and go, so what good residence do for me, I have Italian health card, also what good pardon thing from town hall.


You therefore have your answer!!

I can't understand why you have wasted other people's time asking questions on this site....

Steve


----------



## Alberto Bertorelli (Sep 1, 2020)

tebo53 said:


> If you are getting an NIE now as part of a residency application you will be issued your NIE as part of the procedure.
> 
> Steve


My original question was about trusting Spanish lawyer carrying out due diligence on property purchase, nothing to do with NIE or residence.


----------

